# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle  تحديث الدونكل بيست الاخير Infinity Nokia [BEST] v2.14

## كفاح الجريح

Infinity Nokia [BEST] v2.14 released - New MTKx Nokia arrived   USB Flashing improved  - WP8x: Boot Repair improved for V1 models - MTKx: FlashEngine updated and revised - MTKx: FlashLoaders updated to latest - MTKx: New Nokia MediaTek MT6260s support: Nokia 230SS, Nokia 230DS Flashing support only original NMP files! Supported flashing modes: Language Change, Full Flashing, Repair Mode Flashing  Support New Models, based on MediaTek MT6260s: RM-1172, RM-1173 (Nokia 230[DS] / Nokia 230[SS]) Some other bugfixes and improvements   Service operations improved  - MTKx: Initial 230[SS]/230[DS] support for the following operations:  Format FS (Reset Settings) RPL read / RPL Write Flash read Read Info SelfTest  - MTKx: RPL operations improved: Nokia 222 supported (FastRPL mode) * No need 2-step writing procedure any more. Faster and simplier.  - MTKx: Reset SimLock counters improved (Nokia 222 supported) - MTKx: LifeTimer Edit and Reset revised (support new FW versions and latest models)   SPUnlock operations improved - Nokia 222 supported for SPUnlock (only 15 digit NCK)    User Data Operations improved  - MTKx: Safe UserCode Reset supported for 230[SS]/230[DS] (Without any byte of UserData Lost!)  - MTKx: RM-1136 , RM-1137 (Nokia 222) PhoneBook extraction supported! - MTKx: PhoneBook extraction revised for new SW versions    NaviManager updated - Database revised - All latest Lumia and MTKx firmwares included ! - From now need download NaviManagerDB from support as separate installer for activate latest models and FW versions!   Other - Ini updated and revised - Stuff files updated - Some bugfixes and improvements at all   NOTE: This installer has NaviBase inside. You DO NOT need to download separate NaviBase   
التحميل من هنا
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور حبيبي عالمتابعة

----------


## raidgold

انتم الكرماء وعندكم ينتهي الكرم

----------


## raidgold

الف ومليوننننننننننننننننننن شكر

----------


## raidgold

تسلم الايادي الحلوه والجميلهههههههههههه

----------


## raidgold

موابع كلش حلوه ومتميزه على كافه الاصعده

----------


## raidgold

ارجو ان تقبلوني صديق مكم لكي نرتقي

----------


## محمدابوالليل

شكرا

----------


## jocole

بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمدابوالليل

شكرا

----------


## معاذ نجم

موضوع مفيد لبرمجة الهاتف

----------


## soonest

شكرا لك
يعطيك العافيه

----------

